# Vpn



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about VPN also who to subscribe to ?


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*



celia50 said:


> Does anyone know anything about VPN also who to subscribe to ?


Hello

Fred has got on his network for the laptops and desktop a thing called expatsheild and it works because we can get most of the UK TV but soem of Channel 4 we have subscribed to with our old UK Address.

Krystyna


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You just need a reasonable download so buffering is minimal. The pay option one is Ad Telly, basocally they all give you a IP address in UK so programmes aren't blocked or as Jerry will tell Satellite internet via one of UK companies has a UK IP address so you don't need expatshield or Ad telly


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

My personal favourite, which gives you UK and US:

http://www.techerator.com/2012/07/tunnelbear-easily-allows-access-to-location-restricted-websites/


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

I like this one: 
https://www.my-private-network.co.uk/


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

-mia- said:


> I like this one:
> https://www.my-private-network.co.uk/


Hola Mia I have checked this network,thank you


----------

